# [MACBOOK]Touche casse puis deboite toute seule, que faire ?



## pimboli4212 (8 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour (ou rebonjour) les gens, j'ai un grave probleme avec mon macbook, et j'aimerai recevoir vos conseil a ce propos...

Il y a de ca peu de temps, une touche de mon clavier c'est souleve (la touche commade droite pour la petite histoire), et j'ai donc appuyer dessus histoire de la reenclencher (je preciser que j'y suis aller tres doucement sans forcer comme une brute ...) et que je me suis alors renedu compte qu'une des attaches maintenant la piece contre le laptop c'etait casse, encore une fois, je precise que la piece c'etait casser avant que je n'appuie dessus pour la reenclencher, le probleme ne vient donc pas de mon intervention semble-t-il).

Resultat des courses, j'ai totalement retirer la piece en prenant bien soin de garder le bout casser (je me suis rendu compte du fait qu'il etait casser en retirant (la encore delicatement) la piece du clavier, histoire de limiter la casser ...) et donc mon macbook a une touche en moins 

J'aurait aimais savoir plusieurs choses a ce sujet:
-Est-ce que c'est deja arrive a l'un d'entre-vous ?
-Est-ce que ce genre de probleme est couvert par l'assurance ? (chez un apple store pas loin de chez moi mais je prefere passer pour un con ici que la bas :rateau
-Sinon, quoi faire ? (je n'ai pas trouver de touche a l'unite sur ebay ou d'autre site de ce genre (en plus mon macbook est noir, histoire de faciliter l'obtention de la piece ))
-Les claviers entiers sont super cher ou c'est moins qui allucine ? 

Merci a vous

Ps: si je me suis gourrer de section, je m'en excuse mais je ne voyait pas trop ou poster ca a part ici ...
Pps: je pourrais faire des photos s'il y a besoin mais je ne pense pas trop ... A vous de me dire

Merci encore a vous tous


----------



## answald (8 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,
Si la casse n'est pas de ta faute, c'est normalement couvert par la garantie.  Après, reste à prouver que c'est pas de ta faute. 
Pour ce qui est de changer la touche ou le clavier, en fait, tu n'as pas le choix : sur les MacBook, tu dois changer la coque supérieure en entière, tu ne peux pas changer qu'une seule touche. 
Donc, vas voir dans un centre agréé Apple, ils devraient pouvoir te le changer.


----------



## pimboli4212 (8 Octobre 2007)

Pour faire simple je devrais payer quoi (génial ...) étant donné que je n'ai aucun moyen de prouver que la pièce s'est brisé d'elle-même -_-"

Bref, j'irais faire un tour dans mon apple store le plus proche demain (si j'ai le temps) pour quémander plus d'information et / ou de devit le cas échéant ...

Merci de votre aide en tout cas, je vous tiendrais au courant des aventure de ma touche pomme quand ça bougera (si ça bouge ^^")


----------



## answald (8 Octobre 2007)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> Pour faire simple je devrais payer quoi (génial ...) étant donné que je n'ai aucun moyen de prouver que la pièce s'est brisé d'elle-même -_-"
> 
> Bref, j'irais faire un tour dans mon apple store le plus proche demain (si j'ai le temps) pour quémander plus d'information et / ou de devit le cas échéant ...
> 
> Merci de votre aide en tout cas, je vous tiendrais au courant des aventure de ma touche pomme quand ça bougera (si ça bouge ^^")



J'espère bien que ça va rebouger.  

Oui, peut-être que tu vas devoir payer... Mais en tout cas, ils font te faire ça bien. Parce que si t'essaie de vouloir le réparer tout seul, tu risques d'endommager le reste de la coque, voir d'endommager les composants situés juste dessous le clavier.


----------



## pimboli4212 (8 Octobre 2007)

T'inquiète pas, j'avais pas prévu de niquer le reste de mon lovely macbook :love: 

Mais bon, ça me ferait quand même franchement chié de payer genre au moins $60 pour juste une touche (ok tout le reste sera changer aussi mais ça, moi je m'en fout à la limite quoi )

D'où l'idée du devis :rateau:


----------



## answald (8 Octobre 2007)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> T'inquiète pas, j'avais pas prévu de niquer le reste de mon lovely macbook :love:
> 
> Mais bon, ça me ferait quand même franchement chié de payer genre au moins $60 pour juste une touche (ok tout le reste sera changer aussi mais ça, moi je m'en fout à la limite quoi )
> 
> D'où l'idée du devis :rateau:



Oui oui, c'est sur : demande un devis, avant, pour éviter les mauvaises surprises. 
Mais même si c'est un peu cher, c'est quand même mieux d'avoir la touche à sa place.


----------



## pimboli4212 (8 Octobre 2007)

Tout dépend du prix, selon le cas (étant donné que la réparation inclus le changement de toute la partie haute du clavier) pourquoi ne pas essayer un rafistolage artisanale (genre pate a fixe, colle, ...) avant (niqué pour niqué ^^') ...

Bref, arrêtons de parler pour ne rien dire


----------



## Tox (8 Octobre 2007)

Selon la nature de la casse sur la touche, une bonne colle deux composants pourrait faire des merveilles... Aurais-tu une photo de la touche ab&#238;m&#233;e ?


----------



## pimboli4212 (8 Octobre 2007)

J'en ai fait pas mal, mais la qualité est abominable (pourtant avec l'apn que j'ai sur mon gs m...) enfin bref les voilà

http://www.mon-image.fr/files/356_08102007315.jpg
http://www.mon-image.fr/files/356_08102007309.jpg
http://www.mon-image.fr/files/357_08102007316.jpg
http://www.mon-image.fr/files/357_08102007318.jpg

Bref, on voit strictement rien je sais mais en fait, sur les deux côtés de la touches, il doit y avoir une sorte de "V" qui s'enclenche dans une espèce de "baguette" qui est elle collé au laptop, le problème c'est qu'une branche d'un des "V" c'est donc détaché du "V" dont elle est issue, ce qui fait que quand j'essaie de remettre la touche, elle ne tient plus ...

Ps: ça m'aura au moins permit d'apprendre le fonctionnement des claviers des macbook ^^"

Pps: un conseil, essayer jamais de nettoyer votre clavier avec le style d'astuce que donne clubic, vous allez avoir le même genre de problème que moi (même si encore une fois, là je n'y ai rien fait ...)


----------



## Jingle (8 Octobre 2007)

Tu n'aurais pas une photo du clavier sans la touche.

Ps pour reusir des photos proches, actives la macro sur ton APN (petite fleur en g&#233;n&#233;ral)


----------



## pimboli4212 (9 Octobre 2007)

J'ai pas de mode macro ^^" (sinon je l'aurais mit xD) ça reste un apn de gsm, hein ^^"

Bref, voici ce que j'ai pu faire :/

image X+1


----------



## Jingle (9 Octobre 2007)

Dsl, j'avais zappé le gsm...

J'ai un peu de mal à voir sur ta photo, mais je vais te poser une question. Le dessus du reste de la touche (côté mac) m'a l'air plat.
Maintenant lorsque tu appuies dessus si tu as une partie qui reste plane et toujours parallèle au macbook, c'est gagné. C'est cette partie que tu devras coller.

Je l'ai déjà fait sur un portable toshiba.
Mais bon, tentes de faire jouer la garantie si tu peux. Je pense que le tube de super à glue à $2 vaux le coup de tenter. Puis au pire, si tu fais une connerie, le résultat sera la même, changement de clavier. (C'est ce qui m'avait motivé à l'époque pour attaquer le portable à coup de super glue.)


----------



## pimboli4212 (10 Octobre 2007)

C'est en effet comme ça, et c'est bel et bien ce que j'ai en tête (la glue) ^^"

Ps: je peux pas m'en occuper cette semaine, la semaine prochaine je m'en occuperai, glue powaaa 

Pps: pas grave pour le gsm :rateau:


----------



## ced64k (20 Octobre 2007)

Ma copine vient d'avoir exactement le même problème avec cette touche. On appelle le sav Apple lundi.


----------



## antoine26 (22 Septembre 2009)

j'ai un problème similaire, enfin plusieurs problèmes de clavier mais avec apple je vois pas ça très étonnant...   ma touche entrée est enfoncée, inutilisable, le jour d'avant elle avait déjà du mal a fonctionner ayant du mal à s'enfoncer de façon fluide. De plus je ne peux plus écrire le chiffre o et une dizaine de lettre en majuscule en utilisant la touche en dessous du maj. ll faut rajouter à cela un trackpad qui ne clique plus... moi je dis merci apple, merci mac pour la qualité et la fiabilité plus que pourri de leurs produits... et je ne parlerais pas de leur SAV qui prend limite les gens pour des abrutis. j'ai payé une garantie 3oo euros et je vais devoir repayer pour que l'on change mon clavier pourris...


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Septembre 2009)

quand tu écris, tu tapes fort sur ton clavier ?

j'ai jamais entendu parler de ce problème...


----------



## tsss (22 Septembre 2009)

c'est quoi comme macbook ? 
il n'est plus sous applecare ?
si non ... regarde sur ebay, parfois on trouve des topcases pour macbook et macbook pro dans les 50- 60 


----------



## antoine26 (22 Septembre 2009)

je suis quelqu'un de très soigneux, j'ai payer chère ce produit alors j'y fait très attention. par contre une anecdote qui me semble importante a souligner, j'ai parler de mon macbook à un spécialiste mac il ne connaissait pas ce modèle, apparemment il est resté à peine un mois sur le marché... lorsque je l'ai acheté le vendeur ma dis, c'est le dernier macbook, or ceux en aluminium étaient déjà sur le marché..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h51 ----------

pour répondre a tss, il s'agit d'un macbook os x blanc 1o.5.6 9g55 2,4 GHz intel core 2 duo 2go 667. ce que je sais c'est qu'il n'est apparemment plus sur le marché apple.


----------



## tsss (22 Septembre 2009)

bha je suis pas expert en modèle de macbook ... mais regarde LA, v'là un jolie topcase tt neuf ... et azerty !


----------



## antoine26 (22 Septembre 2009)

et la garantie que j'ai payé 3oo euros elle sert à rien?


----------



## tsss (22 Septembre 2009)

antoine26 a dit:


> et la garantie que j'ai payé 3oo euros elle sert à rien?



la meilleure façon de la savoir c'est des les appelés, de leur expliquer simplement ton soucis !


----------



## flav04 (17 Novembre 2009)

Pour le touches de clavier de MacBook qui cassent, je vous conseille d'aller faire un tour sur cette boutique ebay.
Il y a des références pour tous les mac!!!! 

Je l'avoue, c'est ma boutique personelle mais mes services rendent de grands services!!!!


----------



## karlouche (18 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Sur ce site vous pouvez acheter les touches à l'unité.
http://www.bricomac.com/apple_keycaps.php?cPath=100_118

Sinon le mieux est d'apeller Apple, je pense qu'il vous changeront sans problème le clavier.


----------

